# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Gewrichten:klachten en aandoeningen - Artikelen

## Leontien

> Artropathie is een verzamelnaam voor allerlei gewrichtsaandoeningen. Een gewricht is de plaats waar twee botten met elkaar zijn verbonden, zoals de knie, elleboog, pols en enkel. De verschillende gewrichten van het lichaam hebben verschillende structuren. Zo is het schoudergewricht bijvoorbeeld een kogelgewricht, terwijl de vingers scharniergewrichten hebben. Normaal zijn de botten bedekt met soepel kraakbeen waaruit het gewricht bestaat, en er bevindt zich een vloeistof in het gewricht, het zogenaamde synoviale vocht, dat er voor zorgt dat het gewricht gesmeerd en pijnloos blijft.


Bron: medicinfo.nl

----------


## Agnes574

> Bij gewrichtsklachten zijn één of meer gewrichten stijf of pijnlijk.
> Soms is het gewricht rood,warm of dik.
> Vaak zijn gewrichtsklachten erger als u een tijdje niet heeft bewogen.
> Sommige mensen hebben alleen s'ochtends gewrichtsklachten,anderen de hele dag. Vaak is de oorzaak van pijn en stijfheid in een gewricht niet duidelijk.


(gezondheid.be>spieren en gewrichten>pijnlijke gewrichten)

----------


## Agnes574

> Pijnlijke gewrichten: wanneer naar de dokter? 
> 
> Bij gewrichtsklachten zijn een of meer gewrichten stijf of pijnlijk. Soms is het gewricht rood, warm of dik. Vaak is de oorzaak van pijn en stijfheid in een gewricht niet duidelijk. Misschien heeft u te vaak achter elkaar dezelfde beweging gemaakt. Of u heeft een gewricht te zwaar belast, terwijl de spieren rond dat gewricht niet zo sterk zijn. Misschien heeft u het gewricht te ver gestrekt. Er kunnen ook klachten ontstaan doordat het kraakbeen aan de binnen kant van het gewricht verandert (artrose). Soms is een gewricht ontstoken. Het wordt dan dik en warm en/of rood. Ook een kneuzing kan ontstekingsverschijnselen geven.


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Leontien

> Een van de meest voorkomende oorzaken van gewrichtspijn is artrose. De meest voorkomende types van artrose zijn:
> 
> *Osteoartrose* (OA) - ook wel degeneratieve artrose genoemd omdat deze aandoening slijtage veroorzaakt van het gewrichtskraakbeen. Als kraakbeen versleten is, bewegen de botuiteinden tegen elkaar, wat pijn en stijfheid veroorzaakt. OA vind meestal plaats bij mensen boven de 50 jaar en veelal bij mensen waar osteoartrose in de familie zit.


Meer types van artrose: arthroforum.nl

----------


## mammalou

Leontien lief ...ik heb 4maanden gelopen... met pijn in onderrug ....bil ...en uitstraling naar linker been eindelijk een foto genomen .....en bleek tussen vierde en vijfde wervel 
een vernauwing ...(slijtage )....Fysio is er goed voor ....en zelf oefeningen doen .....maar ik heb nu een afspraak met een Osteopaat gemaakt .....die kan dan op korte termijn verlichting brengen ....hoop ik ...jullie horen van mij er meer over .....
warme groet ...Mammalou ...

----------


## Ronald68

> OA vind meestal plaats bij mensen boven de 50 jaar


50 Jaar?? ben pas 43 en het kraakbeen in mijn duim is volledig verdwenen. Wordt opereren zoals het nu lijkt.

----------


## dotito

Ook ik had al vroeg te kampen met artrose komt waarschijnlijk door vroeger te turnen heb jaren acrogym gedaan als kind. De dokter zei dat het hoog waarschijnlijk daar van komt.

----------


## Ronald68

Komt bij mij vermoedelijk door het korfballen, veel vingertjes e.d. gebroken, gekneusd en uit de kom gehad. Sporten is gezond.

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,

Ja zal vermoedelijk wel komen door korfballen.

Ja sporten is gezond dat zeggen ze toch, maar denk dat je te veel sport en competitie doet dat dat niet gezond is. Maar weet wat je er mee bedoeld hoor  :Wink: 

Is zoals ze het zeggen op latere leeftijd breekt alles uit.

----------


## Ronald68

Ik hoop niet dat je gelijk hebt.
Mijn middelste heeft 2x voetbal trainen en 1x wedstrijd(ma wo za), 2x atletiek trainen(di en do), vrijdag voetbalschool en tijdelijk(?) voetbal trainingen op woensdag in Steenwijk omdat hij gescout is. Als ie thuis is is ie aan het voetballen in de steeg.
En voordat iedereen begint te roepen, hij moet niets hij mag.

Maar ja als hij een echte topper is dan is ie met zijn 40ste ook binnen  :Wink: .

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,

Weet je denk dat dat voor iedereen verschillend ligt. Ik heb vroeg acrogym gedaan plus dat ik ook heel zwaar werk als verpleeghulp heb gedaan. Daar is mijn rug van kapot gegaan plus dat ik ook artrose daar van heb.

Sporten is gezond, maar je moet het toch altijd een beetje beperken  :Wink: 

En voetbal denk dat dat niet zo'n ongezonde sport is.

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag weer naar het ziekenhuis geweest. Medio november onder het mes. Krijg een prothese. Zal wel poliklinisch gedaan worden. Ben blij dat er iets aan gedaan wordt in ieder geval. De kunststof brace die ik nu om heb verlicht de pijn wel maar ik vet irritant. Over het zweten maar niet te spreken.

----------


## dotito

@Ronald,

Ja zo'n brace kan enorm zweten om je been hé kan ik me wel voorstellen. Heb vroeger ook weken in een spalk gelegen pff.....
Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte toegewenst toe man  :Wink:

----------


## cecoene

Beste Lezers,
Eten veel vooral van vette vis dagelijks een stuk zalm makreel tonijn of zoute haring helpt echt ik heb ook artrose eet bijna dagelijks zalm op brood en heb nagenoeg geen klachten meer. Dus niets uit een flesje maar gewoon vers eten.

----------


## dotito

@cecoene,

Bedankt voor je tip... :Wink:

----------

